# Deleted posts



## zimzum42 (5 Nov 2013)

Would it be possible for mods to inform posters when they delete people's posts?

It's difficult to know what one has done wrong when a post is removed with no kind of message to say why a post has been removed...

Thanks
zz


----------



## User6179 (5 Nov 2013)

zimzum42 said:


> Would it be possible for mods to inform posters when they delete people's posts?
> 
> It's difficult to know what one has done wrong when a post is removed with no kind of message to say why a post has been removed...
> 
> ...


 
Using the R word to describe dog owners maybe!?


----------



## zimzum42 (5 Nov 2013)

Yes yes, I can see that, and my apologies. Am not trying to fight it or anything, I have just noticed that recently there's been an increase in modding of threads. That's fair enough, it's not my forum. I just thought it might help to tell a poster why a post has been removed.
Thanks


----------



## Shaun (5 Nov 2013)

The increase is my doing and something I'll talk about more later on in a site announcement; but the reason a post is deleted should be obvious to the poster and will either be because it is inappropriate or does not add anything to the discussion.

Having a conversation about every post that is deleted is simply not practical, however the best thing anyone can do to avoid a post being deleted is ensure it is on-topic, civil and dosen't address another member personally, but instead addresses _what_ they've said.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Spinney (5 Nov 2013)

I have just PM'd Zimzum to explain...


----------



## Phaeton (5 Nov 2013)

Shaun said:


> The increase is my doing and something I'll talk about more later on in a site announcement; but the reason a post is deleted should be obvious to the poster and will either be because it is inappropriate or does not add anything to the discussion.
> 
> Having a conversation about every post that is deleted is simply not practical, however the best thing anyone can do to avoid a post being deleted is ensure it is on-topic, civil and dosen't address another member personally, but instead addresses _what_ they've said.
> 
> ...


Shaun,

I understand this is your forum, so your house, your rules, however on this I think your logic is flawed. I have no idea if any of my posts have been deleted so I am not coming from that angle, however if I have posted then at the time I have not thought it inappropriate, so unless you inform me that it was inappropriate for whatever reason then I will continue to post in that vane. I mod a very small forum nothing like your scale, if on the very very rare occasion I have had to modify a post I have felt the need to inform the poster.

Alan...


----------



## Shaun (5 Nov 2013)

Phaeton said:


> ... however on this I think your logic is flawed.



If I ran CC full-time I would be able to take the time go into more detail with people, but I don't, so it's a simple practical matter - I equally don't wish to use what spare time I _do_ have dealing with the arguments than ensue from telling people they have had their content deleted.

It's not happening on a large scale and in pretty much every case I would expect the poster to know and understand why it has been removed.

As I said, I'll post more about it later on.


----------

